# didn't pass CPC exam -What to do now?



## squirrelgirl46

Help! I am rescheduled for  12/18/10 but I do't think I'll be prepared. The problem is I can study and pospone my exam until early next year, I wont have to pay for the exam, since I get one free retake but since I've been employed for nearly two years- I can't afford the 2011 books. Any suggestions?? I feel like such a failure. The test was incrediably difficult.  Please help.  Also workbook to help me is out of stock-so there goes my luck again!


----------



## jreich3

Breath!!!

Ok, I didn't pass on the first try either. Don't give up ... I just found out that I passed on the second try. Miracles do happen LOL.

First of all I was in DEEP denial because I got really good scores on the CCA, but that's just me. I blamed it on the mechanical pencil, the weather, etc

I bought the online practice tests to help me study, and they worked!

They even tell you how to "cheat" a tiny bit if you read between the lines.  (I would tell you, but I'm not sure if they meant to do that)

Also, there is no rule that you have to complete the test in the order that they give it to you. If you have a strong knowledge of one area, do that section first. I did all of the easy questions first LOL, then the ones that didn't look like they would take too long to code. I did the long opp notes last. The only problem with skipping around is that you have to be double sure that you are filling in the line that goes with that numbered question. You don't want to be one line off!!

If you don't pass, no big deal. There are tons of coders out there who never even tried to take the exam. I went to school with a few who have been coding for years, but are just taking the exam now. They were taught how to code on the job, so they didn't think they needed a credential. Now, they want to expand their horizons, so they went to coding school.

Hope that helps. Good luck!!


----------



## mekab26@yahoo.com

Hey I feel your pain I just checked my scores and saw that I got a 67%. Do you know what percentage is required to be considered passing?


----------



## jenparedes@yahoo.com

*Passing results*

To pass is, I believe. 70%...


----------



## eescalante

Since the questions are all multiple choice - my best advice is to eliminate the answers you know are wrong first. Read the questions carefully and select the MOST appropriate response. Don't try to start from scratch on each question by going to the indexes and looking up the codes for the reports. Start by looking up the codes from each of the multiple choice responses. 

The practice tests are a good idea. They really do give you a good idea of what areas you need to focus on.

Using these methods I passed the test on the first attempt with an 88%.


----------



## christinebrownell

*failed my first cpc exam!!!!!!!*

Hello, can someone tell me how to schedule to retake the exam because it is free and they are still charging me for 300.00. Also, I have the certification study guide to use to study for exam and I have the practice questions which I need to go over also. Can anyone else give me some advice as to how to manage the time better. Thanks


----------



## lindseya

christinebrownell said:


> Hello, can someone tell me how to schedule to retake the exam because it is free and they are still charging me for 300.00. Also, I have the certification study guide to use to study for exam and I have the practice questions which I need to go over also. Can anyone else give me some advice as to how to manage the time better. Thanks




To schedule your Free retake you need to be logged into your account.  You will then scroll over the My AAPC tab and click on Purchases/Items.  On the next page you will click on the Exam tab.  When that page opens you will see a link to schedule exam.  Click on it and you will not be charged for your new exam.  

What I would suggest to help you time yourself better is by going over the online practice exams.  You can time yourself on those questions.  Try not to spend no more than 2 minutes per question.  If you spend more time than that, move on to the next question.


----------



## Joy Amargo

*Dont give up ..*

Dont give up . keep going...


----------



## jackson7591

*Use the opportunity to prepare for next attempt*

I taught college for years as well as advanced cardiac life support etc..  Very intensive testing situations.  Some students would not pass and be very upset, which is understandable.  Talking with these students i encouaged them to review their performance.  What part of the testing did they find easy?  What part of the testing was hard?   Knowing this will help direct your preparation for the next attempt and make success even more likely.


----------



## K.hancin

As you are reading through the study guide and find something similar within a group of codes, it may be helpful to draw a vertical line on your CPT, grouping those codes together and make a note of it to help you remember. For example, I have drawn a vertical line from 77326 to 77328 and have written “Brachytherapy Isodose” on the side. It just helps it to pop off the page. I finished on time and passed and I feel this is the trick that helped.

Also, when I sat for the CPC exam earlier this year I underlined, directly on the test itself, any relevant words or phrases as I was reading along. Especially on some of the larger reports, you might consider underlining important information such as: the type of service (new patient/critical care), the patients age or anything that may indicate the use of a modifier, the procedure, location, diagnosis and/or any terms that seem similar (acute/chronic) so you can quickly refer back, to double-check yourself as you are eliminating codes. Just take a few extra pencils and you'll be fine.


----------



## verandrat

I just took the CPC exam yesterday and I don't feel that I passed. I ran out of time and just filled all the remaining spaces just so that I don't to leave anything unanswered.  I felt that I took too long and did not manage my time properly.  Thank you for your post; made me feel better and not such a failure.


----------



## juju1958

juju1958 have TAKEN THE TEST ONCE HAVE ONE FREE TRY ON MAY 12, IT BEEN A MINUTE GRADUATED FROM THE MEDICAL BILLING AND CODING CLASSES ON JAN 2012, WAS VERY EXCITED UNTIL I STARTED APPLYING FOR JOBS AND AND THEN THEY WANTED EXPERIENCE I NEED TOWORK IN PARTIME COMPACITY ON WEEKEND WITH AGENCY OR SOMETHING TO HELP ME GET TO WHERE i GET EXPERIENCE.


----------



## kirstiegreen66

i failed the first time with a 68% any help in how to study for the practice management? and is it the EXACT same test the second time?


----------



## twizzle

kirstiegreen66 said:


> i failed the first time with a 68% any help in how to study for the practice management? and is it the EXACT same test the second time?



Any retakes for all certifications are completely different the second time around....and the third and so on. There would be no benefit to you in giving you the same exam. There are many different variations of each one. All are supposed to have the same level of difficulty though.


----------



## dhogues

*I have fail the cpc exam twice !!!*

I have failed the CPC exam twice I have no prior experience in the medical field. I'm looking for and internship to help me better understand coding but I have had no luck even finding a hospital that will give me and internship. 

Can someone give me some advice please.


----------



## Jeannette13

I just failed the CPC exam I scored 69%. I'm very upset. 

I have the 2012 cpc study guide. Should I be getting the 2013?. 
Is there much difference in the two?.


----------



## kblakeney

*Try the test again*

You were so close, you only missed it by one.  According to the other posts,  a lot of people only missed it by a few.  Having taken it once, you now have the experience and know what to expect. That is valuable. Instead of doubting yourself, hopefully you'll realize you now have the inside track about what you could do a little better.  Because you only need to do a little better to pass. It's great that we get two tries.  I only got one try on my RHIT exam, but had told myself I would just take it to see what it was like. I had put it off for so long.  I had taken that same type of computerized exam before for another license I have, and knowing "what to expect" about physically taking that test, really helped. Fortunately I passed the RHIT exam on my first try.  I had studied but I was still surprised! I think my prior experience with a similar type exam really helped me. The APPC test is challenging but you have the ability to pass it based on how close you came to doing that.  

I bought the group of three 2012 AAPC practice exams and I'm also in an intense certification exam preparation course through a University Extension program (that makes me study).  The 2012 practice exams are very relevant still with the course I'm taking  and I'm using them to prepare me to answer questions on the certification exam faster.  Did you really use your practice exam(s) and felt you mastered them? Best of luck to you on your second try!!! You have a good chance of passing.  Thank you to the others who have posted helpful hints, I will use them!


----------



## staceylh

*Relax*

I co-taught a medical coding course at a local community college from September to March of this year.  Relax and take a deep breath.  You know what to expect, and you should also have information about your strengths/weaknesses on that first test.  Continue to take the on-line prep exams, as often as you can.  Reading about coding is about the dryest thing ever and may put you to sleep by the time you hit the third page, but review your study guide as well.  Plan a strategy for your re-take.  Do a quick scan of the exam questions when you start, and answer the ones you know best first.  Then move on to the next group of "easier" questions.  You only need to answer 106 of them to clear the 70% mark, but try to answer them all.  You'd be amazed at how many people take this exam a second time.  It's difficult material; that's why we get the re-take option.
Wishing you good luck!


----------



## mchb72767

I took the exam in March, and didn't pass it, I too am retaking this at the end of June. I keep studying, printing off the practice exams taking them scoring myself and retaking them....praying I pass this time....


----------



## rbhamilton

*Want to do it again*

I didn't pass. I rescheduled for 9/28/2013 but I would like to change it to 11/9/2013 how do I do that? The practice exam was good but the actual test seemed harder. And it did not center around what I thought would be the arear of the test.

What do I do? I need a new test to time myself one much harder? Are there any other tests?

do It again


----------



## Woodson77

*Failed exam, how soon should I retake?*

I took my CPC exam on June 8 and got my results in the mail today. I failed with a 65%
Can anyone tell me how soon I should retake the exam? There are several dates that I have an option to take(have to drive out of town to take the exam) but the shortest distance is open for Sept.  and some others are open as early as next month. The drive is not the problem, I just want to be prepared and I've heard from several people to retake the exam as soon as possible and not to wait to long. Any Advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rsheets

*What to do before the Retake Exam*



Woodson77 said:


> I took my CPC exam on June 8 and got my results in the mail today. I failed with a 65%
> Can anyone tell me how soon I should retake the exam? There are several dates that I have an option to take(have to drive out of town to take the exam) but the shortest distance is open for Sept.  and some others are open as early as next month. The drive is not the problem, I just want to be prepared and I've heard from several people to retake the exam as soon as possible and not to wait to long. Any Advice is greatly appreciated.



It is not so important when you take the retake, in my opinion, but what you do in the meantime to prepare yourself better.  Have you done the usual things such as highlighting and bubbling your books, worked on practice exams so that you can consistently get an 85% or above, gone through the *Blitz videos*, practiced time management skills such as attacking the easier questions first, etc.?  Maybe, also, a review of the Guidelines is needed?  

I say go with your gut on what would be the best use of your time in the interim before the exam, allow enough time for executing those items, and schedule your exam accordingly.  You don't want to take it again until you are ready to pass with ease!  Besides, what you learn will also help you with day-to-day on-the-job coding.


----------



## MCook

Does your local chapter offer assistance?  My chapter is starting to offer tutors/mentors for those that have failed.  Check with them. Even if they don't have a formal program one on of the officers may be willing to help or connect you with someone. Focus on the portions of the exam that you struggled in. Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## Sarilynn

*Waiting time after failing first time?*

What is the waiting period for falling first time?


----------



## rsheets

Sarilynn,

There is no set time.  You can take the exam as soon as you can get it rescheduled.


----------



## airelle23

*about cpc test*

Hey i need a little advie i took the cpc exit exam an i havent receive my results back yet & it been over a month now. I called to find out they said that my test is under review. Do anyone know why would my test be under review. have this happen to some one before. Is this something i should be worried about?


----------



## angeleve

Hello it seems I can not pass the CPC exam, I took it four time so far any advice?


----------



## kbearden1985

@angeleve Have you purchased AAPC CPC Practice Exams? I purchased all three and found them very helpful. I took the CPC exam on 03/08/14 and passed, and that was my first attempt. I liked that the tests came with a timer. Time management (or lack thereof) is one of the main reasons people do not pass. Make sure your books are tabbed well FOR YOU. Being able to navigate through your books quickly is essential. Eliminating wrong answers quickly is very helpful, also. Even if you have to guess, if you're able to eliminate at least one wrong answer, you've just increased your chances of answering correctly by 25%. Every little bit helps!


----------



## rsheets

*Essential advice for passing CPC exam*

I agree this is great advice from @angeleve:  


kbearden1985 said:


> @angeleve Have you purchased AAPC CPC Practice Exams? I purchased all three and found them very helpful. I took the CPC exam on 03/08/14 and passed, and that was my first attempt. I liked that the tests came with a timer. Time management (or lack thereof) is one of the main reasons people do not pass. Make sure your books are tabbed well FOR YOU. Being able to navigate through your books quickly is essential. Eliminating wrong answers quickly is very helpful, also. Even if you have to guess, if you're able to eliminate at least one wrong answer, you've just increased your chances of answering correctly by 25%. Every little bit helps!




I would also add purchasing the *Blitz review videos*, where you learn great tips for marking up your books so the differences between the code choices will jump out at you.  The Blitz also explain some time management techniques.  Taking the practice exams is critical to success on the real exam, and you need to be able to score 85% on those to be assured that you know the material well enough to pass the real exam.  Here is a *free practice exam*... be sure to time yourself when taking the practices so you are in the habit of moving along fast enough.  Try for 1 hour 50 minutes for a 50 question practice exam.


----------



## KALANICHOLS

*2014 cpc*

Has anyone taken the 2014 CPC exam. I currently work for a family practice physician I have no formal training but have been in the billing department for 4 years now and im ready to advance and make myse more marketable. I have purchased the three practice exams from a APPC. I have started studying but I am frustrated already!  Any tips on test prep like marking certain sections in the CPT OR ICD 9 books.  So many of these topics I'm clueless to because I've been doing E/M and nursing homes so when I read the first question and it's asking me about substitute skin grafts I panic HELP !! WHERE DO I BEGIN ANY ADVICE ? Thanks in advance


----------



## rnrray2005

I would suggest getting the study guide that accompanies the practice test. I found it really helpful for the cpc-h exam that I just passed. Also focus on reading your guidelines.


----------



## Teresa Collins

KALADAVIS said:


> Has anyone taken the 2014 CPC exam. I currently work for a family practice physician I have no formal training but have been in the billing department for 4 years now and im ready to advance and make myse more marketable. I have purchased the three practice exams from a APPC. I have started studying but I am frustrated already!  Any tips on test prep like marking certain sections in the CPT OR ICD 9 books.  So many of these topics I'm clueless to because I've been doing E/M and nursing homes so when I read the first question and it's asking me about substitute skin grafts I panic HELP !! WHERE DO I BEGIN ANY ADVICE ? Thanks in advance



I used the AAPC Study Guide and found it to be an excellent resource in preparing for the examination.  I would recommend you purchase it and study through it from cover to cover and then try the practice exams afterwards.

I hope this helps.


----------



## AB87

its better to start in the back of the Exam then work your way to the front  because the short questions are all in the back


----------



## akj

KALADAVIS-In preparation for the CPC exam, I enrolled in the on line prepatory course offered through the AAPC.  I highly recommend it to anyone who is familiar with CPT and ICD9 codes and is looking to become a CPC. If memory serves me correctly, it is about a 4 month curriculum, but if you are diligent in your studies, it can be completed much sooner.  The course came with a practice exam, and I purchased an additional 2 practice exams.  Money well spent!


----------



## ChristinaDoak

*Didnt pass CPC, 2015*

Hi all! I did not pass the CPC on the first try and I am scheduled to retake in Sept. I did really well on my final (through school) but totally bombed the CPC. I was not fast enough and I was curious if anyone has any tips to pass the 10000 series? Theres a lot of math and detail in those questions, and I can do them, however I struggle to complete them in the estimated 2mins and 15 seconds. 

Thanks, Chrissy


----------



## joann44@hotmail.com

*Retake cpc exam*

I am retaking the cpc exam. Second try. I am taking it in December. Can someone give me some advice? Like how many hours a day should I study? I have to study all of the coding. Also do I have time to learn this better in time? I also have a full time job.

Thank, JoAnn


----------



## chelhubert@gmail.com

*failed exam*

ok i took the exam the first time in oct of this year and i also had purchased and extra exam when i bought books so i had two.  when i scheduled the retake for nov it used up the second exam.  now i keep trying to resch it and i go thru the tabs receipt and click retake and when i try to register it keeps charging me.  is there a promo code somewhere that i need to find or i dont know.  im going nuts cuz second time i failed. first time by two points this time by one point.  im getting very frustrated.


----------

